# Dunk of the Year



## Amareca

Amare absolutely posterized Yao on TNT right now.

And then Francis elbows Amare to the face and Amare didn't retaliate.

Francis wasn't send off the floor. I bet this will get Francis in trouble later.


----------



## remy23

I thought that forearm shiver by Francis after the play was totally uncalled for. He took a cheap shot at Amare from Amare's blind side (Amare never saw the blow coming). 

When I play basketball with my friends, it's those shots people hit you with from behind or on the side, in your blind spot that provokes fights to happen. I'm shocked Amare didn't clock him. Just today, a fight nearly broke out on a court I was playing at, because of a play like what Francis did.


----------



## Amareca

Ugh another poster slam by Amare on Yao.

He was 1-10 in the first half and 8-12 from the line.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Amare turns me on.


----------



## futuristxen

It confuses me when they put TNT Thursday nights on Monday. I guess I'm just dumb for not looking for a game on Monday.:no:


----------



## Amareca

You missed something. Those dunks were SICK.

I wonder if he can get #1 and #2 with dunks on Yao in the top10.


----------



## The_Franchise

Let's not mention the 2 times Yao stuffed Amare.

Amare is 3-19 from the field, but getting to the line alot.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Pretty good game so far, Yaos had a better game because Amare is struggling but its not over. Looks like Amare starting to feel it a bit more.


----------



## Amareca

Amare is 5-21 and 14fts.

Look at how the Rockets are guarding Amare and how Amare is fronting and doing a great job shutting down Yao 1 on 1.

I am not sure Yao has scored any points other than putbacks and tips.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare absolutely posterized Yao on TNT right now.
> 
> And then Francis elbows Amare to the face and Amare didn't retaliate.
> 
> Francis wasn't send off the floor. I bet this will get Francis in trouble later.


Amare did something similar to what Donnell Harvey did last year. He screamed passionately banging his chest after a slam dunk. It's been a frustrating game for him, and a frustrating career for Harvey, which is why these incidents happen. Francis shouldn't have shoved him IN THE CHEST, but it wasn't a double technical for no reason.



> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare is 5-21 and 14fts.
> 
> Look at how the Rockets are guarding Amare and how Amare is fronting and doing a great job shutting down Yao 1 on 1.
> 
> I am not sure Yao has scored any points other than putbacks and tips.


To be honest I'm not sure how Yao has scored at all with Amare in the game.

The Rockets do struggle against quicker PF's like Amare (they tend to front Yao), and he has done a great job in taking the ball to the basket.


----------



## The_Franchise

I think Yao's little crossover was more impressive than Amare's dunks.


----------



## Amareca

Amare didn't even look at Yao after that nasty dunk.

Every player would show some emotion after such a dunk. Even Duncan if he could do that.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare didn't even look at Yao after that nasty dunk.
> 
> Every player would show some emotion after such a dunk. Even Duncan if he could do that.


Yao Ming just posterized Amare Stoudemire. He simply turned around and got back on defense. It's the way Yao Ming conducts himself on the court that makes him so popular in the US.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Yao with a few nasty dunks in this quarter. Hes taking over this one, nasty statline for him tonight. 6 blocks, and hes a huge part of the reason Amare is 5/24 from the field.


----------



## jokeaward

If Amare is the dunker and Yao is the dunkee, how can we argue? I liked it. I think it's the power dunk of the year. Stro's wasn't on anyone at all, so thaty's different.


----------



## Amareca

Mmm yeah he has 7 inches on Amare in the post. He finally managed to back down Amare some and dunked it. Wow POSTER.

For Yao to posterize someone he would have to go against someone his own size.

Houston is playing much better team basketball and has much better coaching than Phoenix. Plus Phoenix is tanking.


----------



## Johnny Mac

25 points, 17 rebs, 6 blocks on 10/14 shooting tonight for Yao. Huge fourth quarter for him on both sides of the court as well.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Mmm yeah he has 7 inches on Amare in the post. He finally managed to back down Amare some and dunked it. Wow POSTER.
> 
> For Yao to posterize someone he would have to go against someone his own size.
> 
> Houston is playing much better team basketball and has much better coaching than Phoenix. Plus Phoenix is tanking.


No, don't try to dig Amare out of this one.

Phoenix has 9 turnovers. Houston has 23. 

I don't see where the team basketball is when Mobley and Francis are trying their best to throw the ball away.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

5-24 good lord that is horrible.


----------



## Amareca

Yeah Amare for most part had to score on Cato and Yao and wherever the double teams came from and when he got to the rim the Rockets still had Yao waiting there.

Amare has Jake Voshkul who can do nothing except working hard.

Amare also missed a lot of his shots that he usually makes.

Look at the FTs, 14 for Amare that could have been more. The Rockets tried to manhandle him on many posessions.


----------



## twinz2gether

this ones gonna be close!


----------



## Johnny Mac

16 points, 9 rebounds in the 4th quarter for Yao.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Marion has icewater in his veins. Sick shot.


----------



## Amareca

Hasn't helped them much. Still OT.

21/15 4blk 2stl 2TO for Amare
27/18 6blk 4to for Yao

However Yao was hardly ever double-teamed. Amare was fronting him and guarding him 1 on 1 for most of the night. That's reality.

Rockets are still 12-23 from behind the arc. They are lucky they got to OT because of their hot shooting and Amare's off night. He doesn't miss those shots normally and hasn't shot FTs well at all tonight.

And of course Francis should have been ejected.


----------



## peleincubus

Yao Ming and Amare are both gonna be great great players for a long long time.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Hasn't helped them much. Still OT.
> 
> 21/15 4blk 2stl 2TO for Amare
> 27/18 6blk 4to for Yao
> 
> However Yao was hardly ever double-teamed. Amare was fronting him and guarding him 1 on 1 for most of the night. That's reality.
> 
> Rockets are still 12-23 from behind the arc. They are lucky they got to OT because of their hot shooting and Amare's off night. He doesn't miss those shots normally and hasn't shot FTs well at all tonight.
> 
> And of course Francis should have been ejected.


I love playing I Spy with some of your posts.

I Spy 8 excuses, ALL of them bogus.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 21/15 4blk 2stl 2TO for Amare
> 27/18 6blk 4to for Yao


Yao is 11/15 from the field, and Amare is 6/25 from the field as well. Thats one of the biggest differences in their stats tonight.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary

The dunk of the year has to go to one of Darius's amazing slams. I've seen so many this year that just made me scream "Oh *Shoot*". He is absolutly insane.


----------



## Amareca

Rockets are 13-25 from behind the arc that's the key here not Yao.

The other Rockets are on fire from outside that makes the inside game a lot easier.


----------



## Vinsanity

Do not attack other posters.


----------



## Amareca

Amare with the clutch basket. Suns up 1, 27sec to go in OT.


----------



## Vinsanity

i hope the Rockets win just cause Big Amare is annoying


----------



## Amareca

C'mon that block was CLEAN. Yao makes 1 of 2, 97 all.


----------



## Amareca

JJ!
19/7/7

Suns come back from a 21pt deficit thanks to Barbosa and JJ starting to contribute late in the game!


----------



## Johnny Mac

Whoa Marion and Johnson come up big in the clutch in the 4th and OT. The Suns never gave up, and they had a great game in that regard. 

Yao had a monster game though. 29 points, 19 rebounds, 6 blocks on 11/16 shooting, and he was the main reason Amare shot so badly from the field. The combination of Marion, Stoudamire and Johnson were just too much for Yao to handle though. Mobley made a few crucial bad passes in the 4th that cost the Rockets the game.


----------



## Amareca

It will be interessting to see what kind of punishment Francis gets for his elbow.

Kerr was right on. Amare wasn't tauning he was merely showing some emotion and not even looking at Yao.
There shouldn't have been a double T.

Francis shoved and elbowed him from the blindside. You could tell Amare was about to put Francis in hospital but restrained himself.

Francis = Punk

Joins the league of Bruce Bowen and Danny Fortson.


----------



## Arclite

Really really good game, especially considering I just about turned it off when it was 36-15.. Yao, Marion, and Jim Jackson were all awesome tonight.

Yao got the best of Stoudemire tonight in their one on one matchups, though for the size differential I thought Amare did an admirable job of guarding him in Houston's half court set.. there's only so much you can do when you're giving up 8-9 inches.. Yao was a little bit more aggressive tonight and it payed off. 

Amare did a very poor job of handling Cato's physical play and Yao's height, and Houston had a good game plan of keeping to the right of Stoudemire and forcing him into some awkward plays.. I was hoping Amare would step up and hit a few of those 12 footers that he's been hitting a decent clip lately, but he was forcing up a lot of garbage tonight. Still, as poorly as he shot from the field and considering how on fire Houston was from 3pt range, it was a good team win.

Marion was incredible on both ends of the floor, even when he's off offensively he does so many other things that he's a star player, but when his offense is going (which admittedly has been sparingly this year) he's among the best all around players in the league.

Shades of Kidd's shot over Yao on the baseline there at the end with JJ. He played well too.


----------



## H-Town

Yao Ming is AMAZING!

He's reallly starting to come into his own.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>H-Town</b>!
> Yao Ming is AMAZING!
> 
> He's reallly starting to come into his own.


Agreed.. he also seems to step up at the right times. Against the T'Wolves, Mavs, and Lakers he scores 27, 29, and 33 and they win two of three, then against the Grizzlies, Hornets, and Clippers he's his usual 18/10 efficient self and they get three wins..

With all the talk about Carmelo and Lebron, I still think Yao and Amare can reach the same level of superstardom.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

You have got to be kidding me. Yao's little baby crossover over Amare's posters? You're the perfect example of why the NBA has gone down. You're too damn ignorant to get over the fact that Amare is about 8 inches shorter than Yao and he STILL WON THE ROOKIE OF THE YEAR. 

By the way, Francis is a piece of *poof*. I don't care what anyone on this board says. I commend Amare for acting like the bigger man and not retaliating against a little whiner like Francis.


Also, put your glasses on *poof*... He hit him in the NECK !!!!!!!!!!

*You arent slick and masked cursing and calling out other posters is not allowed here-BEEZ*


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>Chasemeifucan</b>!
> You have got to be kidding me. Yao's little baby crossover over Amare's posters? You're the perfect example of why the NBA has gone down. You're too damn ignorant to get over the fact that Amare is about 8 inches shorter than Yao and he STILL WON THE ROOKIE OF THE YEAR.
> 
> By the way, Francis is a piece of *poof*. I don't care what anyone on this board says. I commend Amare for acting like the bigger man and not retaliating against a little whiner like Francis.
> 
> 
> Also, put your glasses on *poof*... He hit him in the NECK !!!!!!!!!!


I think maybe Francis thought that Amare was about to smack into him (he was heading towards Francis but didn't see him), and put out an armbar to keep him off, but in the heat of the moment he reacted a bit more violently than he intended.. Maybe not though, it just didn't seem all that malicious to me..

Amare had his cheeks blown out and his fist clenched like he was about to clock Francis.. I'm glad he didn't though.


----------



## Amareca

Francis looked like he was about to poo his pants.


----------



## The_Franchise

Gumby's options were limited with Weatherspoon and Mo Taylor not playing, but Cato really should have stepped up his game. Padgett played the entire 4th quarter and overtime because he can hit his jumpers. Cato has become a liability for the Rockets, even though his defense is great he makes it alot easier for defenses to close in on Yao since he is not an offensive threat.

Rockets definitely looked like the less experienced team tonight, committing 25 turnovers, and many at crucial points in the game. Francis yet again struggled to bring the ball up court and make sharp passes when pressure was put on him, and the Rockets set up many of their plays with 10-15 seconds already off the shot clock. Gumby won't let the Rockets forget this one.

Shawn Marion and Joe Johnson made some pretty phenomenal plays. It's no secret that the Rockets struggle against mobile 3's that play the 4 spot at times, like Lewis and Marion. Marion was all money today, and Joe Johnson made 2 or 3 big shots over Yao Ming. That last shot was eerily similar to the one Jordan made in the All Star game.

As for Amare, he forced some bad shots late in the game but other than that had a strong performance. His shot wasn't falling, so he attacked the basket and got to the line 17 times. He made key baskets in the 4th when it seemed the Rockets were pulling away, and was responsible enough to spot the ref coming over and leave Francis alone (but immature enough to provoke the fans). Took on the task of guarding Yao when Tsakalaka was ineffective. Knows how to use his quickness and will be a big BIG force in the future. 

Even with Marbury gone, the Rocket-Sun rivalry continues. Phoenix takes the season series 3-1.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Even with Marbury gone, the Rocket-Sun rivalry continues.


Best believe it's going to be a good one too, just like old times.


----------



## Amareca

The Rockets can't beat us without Marbury, lol.


----------



## Patrick Ewing

Besides those 2 dunks on Yao, Amare was 4-26 from the field. Great game Amare! 

Now I know why the Suns are so bad. What's the suns record since Amare started his "dominating" run.

I think he's more of a garbage stat guy than a great player. But hey, at least he's a good dunker.


----------



## Amareca

What did Yao do except his few tip ins and putbacks?

Yao = Garbage man 

That's exactly what he is using Rocket fans and Amare hater logics.

Keep the baiting to a minimum, BA. Thanks.


----------



## Amareca

Doesn't this picture show it all on how Amare was defended tonight?
Was probably one of the plays when the Rockets got away with hacking Amare.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>Patrick Ewing</b>!
> Besides those 2 dunks on Yao, Amare was 4-26 from the field. Great game Amare!
> 
> Now I know why the Suns are so bad. What's the suns record since Amare started his "dominating" run.
> 
> I think he's more of a garbage stat guy than a great player. But hey, at least he's a good dunker.


Actually other than two dunks he was 5-24, not that it's that much better, just thought I'd point that out.. I'd also like to point out that since Amare's "dominating" run he's raised his FG% from 46% to almost 50% before tonight. His performance tonight was uncharacterstic of the way he's been playing.

Nice to know people are making usernames just to hate on Amare though.. more posts for bbb, and as they say in sports, "Hate is the product of fear."..

That pic was Amare's first field goal attempt of the game, no foul was called. Cato was physical but Amare still could have done a better job of finishing and not forcing his shots tonight.. we still got the win.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Chasemeifucan</b>!
> You have got to be kidding me. Yao's little baby crossover over Amare's posters? You're the perfect example of why the NBA has gone down. You're too damn ignorant to get over the fact that Amare is about 8 inches shorter than Yao and he STILL WON THE ROOKIE OF THE YEAR.
> 
> By the way, Francis is a piece of *poof*. I don't care what anyone on this board says. I commend Amare for acting like the bigger man and not retaliating against a little whiner like Francis.
> 
> 
> Also, put your glasses on *poof*... He hit him in the NECK !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *You arent slick and masked cursing and calling out other posters is not allowed here-BEEZ*


What difference does last year have in corrolation to tonights game? Absolutely nothing so why bring up Amares Rookie of the year win?


----------



## The Next Movement

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Great first post, now get lost.
> 
> What did Yao do except his few tip ins and putbacks?
> 
> Yao = Garbage man
> 
> That's exactly what he is using Rocket fans and Amare hater logics.


Yao did a lot more than that...he blocked Amare a few times, grabbed 19 rebounds (more than Amare), scored more than him and shot at a way better percentage than Amare.

And don't say that Amare was guarded tightly the whole game when Yao was double-teamed the entire game also.

What u say is a typical Amare fan and Yao hater and I ain't an Amare hater either


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this picture show it all on how Amare was defended tonight?
> Was probably one of the plays when the Rockets got away with hacking Amare.


I am a fan of both guys but there is alot of excuses being made for Amare. Simple fact of the matter is, is that there are going to be players taller then others in this case YAO and Amare. Also you are going to get double teamed in this league and Amare was doubled alot tonight which helped in Amares horrible shooting game from the field, but that being said they happen so he should expect it and adjust his game accordingly. All the top stars in this league do and if hes going to be, he has to adjust in that manner. Yao's game should not be diminshed and or talked down because Amare had a bad shooting night


----------



## Nevus

Amare looked a little scared of Steve Francis to me... he didn't want to back down but he looked pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## JT

bigamare: are you Amare's brother/cousin/hypeman or somethin? I know he's good, and with some work will turn out to be a top 10 maybe even top 5 player in a few years, but you spit his name out like he's the holy christ. i've seen people talk about jordan less.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Amare looked a little scared of Steve Francis to me... he didn't want to back down but he looked pretty uncomfortable.


I didnt see that at all. I saw a young guy who actually thought before he reacted which was very commendable


----------



## Kyakko

I was watching the game... and BOTH were doubled. I'm a Yao Ming fan but I'll give it to Amare, he's DAMN good. BigAmare, why can't you say the same for Yao? When Amare out plays Yao... I'll say give him props... but tonight... Yao definately outplayed Amare. Amare definately polverized Yao twice, but Yao cleanly stuck a "RETURN TO SENDER" sticker on the ball twice on Amare. He also had a good facial on Amare. Not to mention he has better stats. 

I don't care if you think he's better then Yao.. but ADMIT IT. Yao outplayed Amare tonight!


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>The Next Movement</b>!
> 
> And don't say that Amare was guarded tightly the whole game when Yao was double-teamed the entire game also.


Yao was hardly ever double teamed in this game. Amare played him 1 on 1 for almost the entire game and had his share of blocks on Yao as well.
Amare fronted Yao and stopped him from getting position with 2 exceptions where Yao managed to back him down.

Yao was double teamed only occasionaly when he got position on Amare. Though that was really rare.
Almost all Yao's point came as a result of offensive rebounds something that Suns fans had to defend Amare because we get to hear that Amare can only get putbacks and dunks.

It is hilarious because when we talked about Amare's 26/11/2 average since the allstar break we had ROCKETS fans coming to our forum bashing Amare because our record wasn't great.

Now we get Rockets fans hearing Yao had better stats than Amare when they lost!

Suns 3 Rockets 1

Yao had a dunk on Amare, but Amare wasn't even contesting it. Yao got position on him and dunked it. Not exactly a facial (Well a facial is something different anyway).



Here are the photos from the game








Single coverage








Again
And too bad espn.com had another picture of Yao being in single coverage against Jake Voshkul which I can't find a link to.









Amare goes up against Mobley and Yao, with Mobley having his arm on Amare.
And of course I already posted that picture above.

Playing defense is easier when you can wait under the hoop like Yao does.

Amare made the clutch basket to put the Suns ahead and a clean block on Yao which was called a foul.


Last season Rockets fans were crying foul on Amare winning ROY because Yao had "better" stats. This season they are crying Yao is better because the Suns are worse.
Now the Rockets fans are crying Yao outplayed Amare because Yao had "better" stats again.

Something ain't right.

Amare still had 24/15 and showed he could get to the line when he wanted to. He simply didn't shoot his FTs well tonight and missed some shots he normally makes.
2 steals 4 blocks and only 2 turnovers. Yao had 0 steals 6 blocks and 4 turnovers.

And to be more specific. Amare had that clean block on Yao at the end that was called a foul while Yao had 2 straight blocks on Amare in the 3rd with the first obviously being goaltending.

------

Now I am done ranting. We beat you despite the Rockets shooting

13 of 25 3s!! And Amare shooting 7-26!

Food for thought!


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>Kyakko</b>!
> I was watching the game... and BOTH were doubled. I'm a Yao Ming fan but I'll give it to Amare, he's DAMN good. BigAmare, why can't you say the same for Yao? When Amare out plays Yao... I'll say give him props... but tonight... Yao definately outplayed Amare. Amare definately polverized Yao twice, but Yao cleanly stuck a "RETURN TO SENDER" sticker on the ball twice on Amare. He also had a good facial on Amare. Not to mention he has better stats.
> 
> I don't care if you think he's better then Yao.. but ADMIT IT. Yao outplayed Amare tonight!


Yao outplayed amare again.yao being dunked on twon times.
but yao dunk on amare two times and block amare 's shot 
6 times 
Amare is jealous about yao,it is obvious,just take a look at postgame's quote.I just want to repect amare more.
But he is just no class.


----------



## Amareca

Yao's blocks weren't all on Amare and Amare had at least 2 on Yao as well.

Amare is jealous of Yao because Yao won ROY!

:laugh:



> "Yao played great but he got a lot of easy baskets," Stoudemire said. "We just stuck with it and played some hard defense against him. It's tough. He's 7-6 and I'm 6-9, trying to block his shots. He's already at the rim. I thought I did a pretty good job against him."


No class!

I think whenever someone says something how it is instead of kissing everyone's behind he has no class.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>crash2002</b>!
> Amare is jealous about yao,it is obvious,just take a look at postgame's quote.I just want to repect amare more.
> But he is just no class.


If anything what he said was a slight on himself and Little Jake for giving Yao too many easy baskets.. definitely not classless.


----------



## crash2002

everyone know amare is the biggest garbage time scorer,


amare said:"Yao played great but he got a lot of easy baskets," 
haha,it iso funny! "a lot of easy baskets"?????????????

Again,i want to repect amare more,but he just is no class.
u r biggest amaer fan,no class too.


----------



## Kyakko

He's just not going to admit it... I give up


----------



## Amareca

Talking about class but little understanding of the english language....

In Amare's only sub 20 game in the last 15 games he didn't even take a shot in the 4th quarter and he needed only 1 point. Otherwise he would have destroyed Barkley's record for consecutive 20+ scoring games by now.

And the Suns were very rarely blown out of a game. There hasn't been much garbage time.

You just have to take a look at Maciej Lampe he gets playing time in garbage minutes if they are there.
He hardly gets minutes because there is very little garbage time. When he plays now it is often in the 2nd quarter for a short time.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>crash2002</b>!
> everyone know amare is the biggest garbage time scorer,
> 
> 
> amare said:"Yao played great but he got a lot of easy baskets,"
> haha,it iso funny! "a lot of easy baskets"?????????????
> 
> Again,i want to repect amare more,but he just is no class.
> u r biggest amaer fan,no class too.


We just stuck with it and played some hard defense against him. It's tough. He's 7-6 and I'm 6-9, trying to block his shots. He's already at the rim. I thought I did a pretty good job against him."

yes , I agree!pretty job!15pts9reb in 4Q(double teamed)
maybe 30pts 18reb in 4Q is not a pretty job!
anyway amare will be a great player!But yao will be one of greatest(shaq's word)

If by any possibility,Yao-amare combo is sick.


----------



## Amareca

So we are talking about Shaq now? Shaq who himself is one of the biggest Amare fans you will find?

:laugh: 



> “I’ve seen the future of the NBA and his name is Amaré Stoudemire." --Lakers center Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Amareca

Los Angeles Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant:

“It’s kind of a no-brainer. I’d give it to Stoudemire. What he’s been able to do for that basketball team is exceptional. He’s energized the Suns and provided a low-post threat.”

Boston Globe Columnist Bob Ryan:

“Absolutely Stoudemire. I’m the President and CEO of the Yao Ming fan club. But anyone who wouldn’t vote for Stoudemire hasn’t been watching this season. Stoudemire is the Rookie of the Year… I’ll be stunned if he doesn’t get it.”

Orlando Magic Head Coach Glenn “Doc” Rivers (1/24):

“Stoudemire is my pick for rookie of the year. Not only has he surprised us all, he’s turned around the entire spirit of that team. He gives Phoenix their swagger and toughness. Coming from someone so young, that’s rare.”


Houston center Yao Ming (1/15):

“It seems like he’s played for several years already. He is very fast and has great jumping ability so it takes a lot of energy to guard him. *I’ve never seen a 20 year-old play that well.* I think when I was 20, I was only half his width. If there aren’t more players like Stoudemire in the future, I think I can last.” 




Man you shouldn't encourage me. I could go on and on and on and on...


----------



## dmilesai

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Los Angeles Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant:
> 
> “It’s kind of a no-brainer. I’d give it to Stoudemire. What he’s been able to do for that basketball team is exceptional. He’s energized the Suns and provided a low-post threat.”
> 
> Boston Globe Columnist Bob Ryan:
> 
> “Absolutely Stoudemire. I’m the President and CEO of the Yao Ming fan club. But anyone who wouldn’t vote for Stoudemire hasn’t been watching this season. Stoudemire is the Rookie of the Year… I’ll be stunned if he doesn’t get it.”
> 
> Orlando Magic Head Coach Glenn “Doc” Rivers (1/24):
> 
> “Stoudemire is my pick for rookie of the year. Not only has he surprised us all, he’s turned around the entire spirit of that team. He gives Phoenix their swagger and toughness. Coming from someone so young, that’s rare.”
> 
> 
> Houston center Yao Ming (1/15):
> 
> “It seems like he’s played for several years already. He is very fast and has great jumping ability so it takes a lot of energy to guard him. *I’ve never seen a 20 year-old play that well.* I think when I was 20, I was only half his width. If there aren’t more players like Stoudemire in the future, I think I can last.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you shouldn't encourage me. I could go on and on and on and on...


Why are you posting quotes from last year??!?!

Amare may have been better last year, but Yao is way better this year.


----------



## Amareca

Is that why Amare's has improved more statistically?

The gap would probably be bigger if Amare didn't have to sit out 27 games.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> And the Suns were very rarely blown out of a game. There hasn't been much garbage time.


I couldnot help laughing.
amare is biggest scorer in garbage time.u deny?haha.funny.
u r hard-core fans of amare.
just take a look about last 4of 5 gamesof suns

Dallas 113, Phoenix 90.blow out amare 40 mins

Utah 99, Phoenix 90 down by 10pts 55sec left amare is still in the court.

Dallas 103, Phoenix 90 amare 46mins down by 18pts (3mins left)
down by 16pts 2mins left down by16prs1mins left,amare still want to padding his stat. haha



San Antonio 107, Phoenix 86 4Q 5mins11sleft(91-65) Amare Stoudemire enters the game for Howard Eisley.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Los Angeles Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant:
> 
> “It’s kind of a no-brainer. I’d give it to Stoudemire. What he’s been able to do for that basketball team is exceptional. He’s energized the Suns and provided a low-post threat.?
> 
> Boston Globe Columnist Bob Ryan:
> 
> “Absolutely Stoudemire. I’m the President and CEO of the Yao Ming fan club. But anyone who wouldn’t vote for Stoudemire hasn’t been watching this season. Stoudemire is the Rookie of the Year?I’ll be stunned if he doesn’t get it.?
> 
> Orlando Magic Head Coach Glenn “Doc?Rivers (1/24):
> 
> “Stoudemire is my pick for rookie of the year. Not only has he surprised us all, he’s turned around the entire spirit of that team. He gives Phoenix their swagger and toughness. Coming from someone so young, that’s rare.?
> 
> 
> Houston center Yao Ming (1/15):
> 
> “It seems like he’s played for several years already. He is very fast and has great jumping ability so it takes a lot of energy to guard him. *I’ve never seen a 20 year-old play that well.* I think when I was 20, I was only half his width. If there aren’t more players like Stoudemire in the future, I think I can last.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you shouldn't encourage me. I could go on and on and on and on...


Even amare's idol is being outplayed by yao two times.(whoelse did it,except dream?)
why quote ur idol's idol's little brother 's word.


----------



## #1SUNFAN

You say you want to give respet for amare, yet in every post you have ever made regarding him all you do is bash him. Whenever he has a good game, you make fun of him, when he doesn't play in the fourth quarter you say thats when he gets all his points.


----------



## Amareca

He is 21 years old.
He is the best player on this team. How retarded would it be to keep him from playing when he is healthy which will help him improve?

You think Amare talks to D'Antoni to put him in the game to get stats? But then he doesn't take a FGA when he needs only 1 point in the 4th quarter to keep his 20pt streak alive?

:laugh: 

If you would actually watch some games you wouldn't need to make up crap like that.
In most of the games Amare had 20 at the end of the third already.

And the Suns are rarely blown out. I don't need to prove my point it has been mentioned on National TV several times. The Suns lost more than twice as many games by 5-7 pts or less than ANY other team in the league.
I think it is some kind of ridiculous number like 30 losses.


You need to learn english before posting on an english message board.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>crash2002</b>!
> 
> Evev amare's idol is being outplayed by yao two times.(who did it,except dream?)
> why quote ur idol's idol's little brother 's word.



Amare had 25/12/3/2 against Shaq the last game
Shaq had 19/5/1/4 and Amare drew 5 fouls on Shaq, without the refs Shaq would have fouled out shortly after halftime but they saved him when he had 4 fouls at the beginning of the third all drawn by Amare.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> You say you want to give respet for amare, yet in every post you have ever made regarding him all you do is bash him. Whenever he has a good game, you make fun of him, when he doesn't play in the fourth quarter you say thats when he gets all his points.


i want to give respect for amare,But ,there is something named bigamare just ruined my wish.

"Whenever he has a good game, you make fun of him"
No ,i didnt.i just tired of bigamare 's sick show when amare
just got a just so so game.

I am happy when amare is killing Martin(just because Martin show no repect for Zo. 
The truth: amare will be a great play;the truth amare always padding his stat in garbage time (fact)

I want respect amare more ,if he show class more.
Hope u got it.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>crash2002</b>!
> The truth: amare will be a great play;the truth amare always padding his stat in garbage time (fact)
> .


You can't spell and don't know facts. (fact)

And here are more facts.

Phoenix WON and Amare made clutch plays. 

Phoenix WON the series 3-1.

Amare beat Yao for ROY.

Most of Yao's points tonight came off of offensive rebounds. That's the truth. 
Yao was a garbage men something Rockets fans used as a lame argument a trillion times at least.


----------



## crash2002

Dear Bigamare,pls answer me.
"
Dallas 113, Phoenix 90.blow out amare 40 mins

Utah 99, Phoenix 90 down by 10pts 55sec left amare is still in the court.

Dallas 103, Phoenix 90 amare 46mins down by 18pts (3mins left)
down by 16pts 2mins left down by16prs1mins left,amare still want to padding his stat. haha



San Antonio 107, Phoenix 86 4Q 5mins11sleft(91-65) Amare Stoudemire enters the game for Howard Eisley."

Is that biggest play in garbage time.Bigamare????

I dont hate amare,I just hate someone named Bigamare.
I am ried of ur boasting amare (to be) an all-round God.


----------



## Arclite

Ok, let's not let this get out of hand..

Just keep in mind that Johnson leads the team in fourth quarter scoring, though Stoudemire averages more than 3ppg more than JJ does. Amare doesn't go out and put up 10 points in the last two minutes of every game..


----------



## Amareca

I already explained it.

Amare didn't even take a FGA in the 4th quarter against San Antonio and he had 19pts and was on a double digits 20+pts game streak.

And even if the Suns are down by many points. That doesn't even mean that the other team lets Amare score and rebound at will.

Look at the players the other team had out there.

I don't recall Dallas not playing their stars in the 4th quarter or San Antonio.


----------



## The_Franchise

http://www.82games.com/03PHO13A.HTM

Phoenix really needs Amare on the court, the numbers above explain his high minutes.

And his quote really speaks for itself. Do not be afraid Amare.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I already explained it.
> 
> Amare didn't even take a FGA in the 4th quarter against San Antonio and he had 19pts and was on a double digits 20+pts game streak.
> 
> .


Bigamare,it is time to name u biggest liar in the world.
SHAME!
5:11 91-65 Amare Stoudemire enters the game for Howard Eisley. 

2:39 Kevin Willis Shooting Foul 98-72 
2:39 98-73 Amare Stoudemire made Free Throw 1 of 2. 
2:39 98-74 Amare Stoudemire made Free Throw 2 of 2. 
1:10 100-76 Amare Stoudemire made Layup.


----------



## crash2002

Dear biggest liar?where r u?

SHAME!

U r not a Sun's fan.u r just a kook.


----------



## crash2002

Edited.
???????????????Sun boards SYS-OP?
Did I say something wrong?
I had edit my post!why del my post again?


Oh,my God .Bigamare said something
like ¡°I am wrong".
I love amare's dunk,not drunken bigamare show!
And if amare could show some class,I will
love him more.



ur reponse is funny.it shows ur depression.
I dont think yao 's a Stats padder.eveyone knows it.
I dont care wether yao is great or something else.
It¡®s not my business.
littleamare, Just dont get out when I am on line!
My job is "hammer u again ",so be careful.


----------



## Amareca

Wait that wasn't the game I was referring to. I was referring to his 19pts game like I said before.

Against the Mavericks I got that wrong earlier.

What does that tell about you now that you dig up an online play-by-play of a game that Amare finished with 23 points when I was talking about his 19pts game all the time just because I mixed up the 2 teams? :laugh:

He took NO shots in that game after 4:10 in the 3rd quarter. Only a 60ft buzzer beater and 2 walks to the line.
http://scores.nba.com/games/20040308/PHODAL/PlayByPlayPrint.html


----------



## Amareca

Yao the Stats padder

http://scores.nba.com/games/20040224/HOUSAS/PlayByPlayPrint.html
San Antonio was up by 14 or so for almost the entire time...

(6:21) [HOU] Ming Jump Shot: Missed Block: Duncan (5 BLK) 
[HOU 66-78] Ming Turnaround Jump: Made (16 PTS) Assist: Francis (2 AST)
(3:49) [HOU 68-81] Ming Jump Shot: Made (18 PTS)
(2:28) [HOU 70-84] Ming Jump Shot: Made (20 PTS) Assist: Jackson (2 AST)


http://scores.nba.com/games/20040202/HOUPHO/PlayByPlayPrint.html
(7:47) [PHX 83-64] Marion Jump Shot: Made (29 PTS) Assist: Johnson (10 AST)
(7:46) [HOU] Team Timeout: Regular
(7:46) [HOU] Jackson Substitution replaced by Ming
(3:04) [HOU] Ming Free Throw 1 of 2 missed
(3:04) [HOU] Team Rebound
(3:04) [HOU] Ming Free Throw 2 of 2 missed

Down 20 in the 4th and Yao keeps playing?  


Just some examples.

And why is Ming often pulled at the end of games that are out of reach? Because that dude has absolutely no stamina and his coach is afraid to play him more minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania

You know, I really want to respect Amare more, I think he's a good player, but hearing bigamare blab on about him just kinda prevents me from doing that...
Phoenix won because Marion was clutch and Francis sucked. Don't give Amare so much credit. He was double-teamed 'cuz Mo Taylor and Weatherspoon were injured, so he was guarded either by Yao or undersized guys who usually don't play. Like someone had mentioned, Amare had the 2 nice dunks but otherwise he had a terrible shooting game.
Yao, on the other hand, dominated. He practically scored on Phoenix everytime he touched the ball. He should've got more than 16 shots.
Nice quote Franchise. Amare's still a kid, it's ok for him to make excuses. I think he handled the Francis thing quite well actually, it was totally started by Francis.


----------



## crash2002

Oh,my God .Bigamare said something
like ¡°I am wrong".
I love amare's dunk,not drunken bigamare show!
And if amare could show some class,I will
love him more.



ur reponse is funny.it shows ur depression.
I dont think yao 's a Stats padder.eveyone knows it.
I dont care wether yao is great or something else.
It¡®s not my business.
littleamare, Just dont get out when I am on line!
My job is "hammer u again ",so be careful.


C U later,


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Yao the Stats padder
> 
> http://scores.nba.com/games/20040224/HOUSAS/PlayByPlayPrint.html
> San Antonio was up by 14 or so for almost the entire time...
> 
> (6:21) [HOU] Ming Jump Shot: Missed Block: Duncan (5 BLK)
> [HOU 66-78] Ming Turnaround Jump: Made (16 PTS) Assist: Francis (2 AST)
> (3:49) [HOU 68-81] Ming Jump Shot: Made (18 PTS)
> (2:28) [HOU 70-84] Ming Jump Shot: Made (20 PTS) Assist: Jackson (2 AST)
> 
> 
> http://scores.nba.com/games/20040202/HOUPHO/PlayByPlayPrint.html
> (7:47) [PHX 83-64] Marion Jump Shot: Made (29 PTS) Assist: Johnson (10 AST)
> (7:46) [HOU] Team Timeout: Regular
> (7:46) [HOU] Jackson Substitution replaced by Ming
> (3:04) [HOU] Ming Free Throw 1 of 2 missed
> (3:04) [HOU] Team Rebound
> (3:04) [HOU] Ming Free Throw 2 of 2 missed
> 
> Down 20 in the 4th and Yao keeps playing?
> 
> 
> Just some examples.
> 
> And why is Ming often pulled at the end of games that are out of reach? Because that dude has absolutely no stamina and his coach is afraid to play him more minutes.


I don't see how this shows Yao's padding stats. Just 'cuz your team's down in the 4th you throw your stars to the bench? Coaches don't do that unless they're down 20 AND there's less than 2 mins or so left in the game. 
Anyone who's watched a few Yao games knows he earns whatever that goes up on the score sheet. 33 on Shaq? Earned it. 40 v.s Hawks? Earned it. 
Yao's the last guy in the league that gives a s*** about his stats. Hell, I care more about Yao's stats than Yao does.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You know, I really want to respect Amare more, I think he's a good player, but hearing bigamare blab on about him just kinda prevents me from doing that...
> Phoenix won because Marion was clutch and Francis sucked. Don't give Amare so much credit. He was double-teamed 'cuz Mo Taylor and Weatherspoon were injured, so he was guarded either by Yao or undersized guys who usually don't play. Like someone had mentioned, Amare had the 2 nice dunks but otherwise he had a terrible shooting game.
> Yao, on the other hand, dominated. He practically scored on Phoenix everytime he touched the ball. He should've got more than 16 shots.
> Nice quote Franchise. Amare's still a kid, it's ok for him to make excuses. I think he handled the Francis thing quite well actually, it was totally started by Francis.


I wouldn't base an assessment of a player based on what someone else says. BigAmare has stated before on this board that he only takes his posting to an extreme because among non-Phoenix fans, Stoudemire is generally overlooked and underappreciated, he's just "trying to get the word out", so to speak..

I think it's better to judge someone based on their actions on/off the court, how much fun they are to watch play, etc. than let someone in the media or whatnot impress their opinion upon you.. some people don't like Lebron because of all his obnoxious fans, all the media attention, etc.. but I like him because he's a great young player who is exciting to watch, conducts himself well on and off the court and in general seems like a good kid.

BA (and myself, to be honest) probably took this game a little bit more to heart because Houston and Phoenix fans are always talking some smack, and to see Amare have a letdown offensively like he did tonight was disappointing, especially after playing so well every game the last month and a half or so..


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't base an assessment of a player based on what someone else says. BigAmare has stated before on this board that he only takes his posting to an extreme because among non-Phoenix fans, Stoudemire is generally overlooked and underappreciated, he's just "trying to get the word out", so to speak..
> 
> I think it's better to judge someone based on their actions on/off the court, how much fun they are to watch play, etc. than let someone in the media or whatnot impress their opinion upon you.. some people don't like Lebron because of all his obnoxious fans, all the media attention, etc.. but I like him because he's a great young player who is exciting to watch, conducts himself well on and off the court and in general seems like a good kid.
> 
> BA (and myself, to be honest) probably took this game a little bit more to heart because Houston and Phoenix fans are always talking some smack, and to see Amare have a letdown offensively like he did tonight was disappointing, especially after playing so well every game the last month and a half or so..


No hatin', I was only jokin' about the amare thing. He had a poor shooting game, but he still impressed me a lot. Not many guys in the league have the guts or skills to go right at Yao like he did, and he's really got a quick first-step that not many guys can stop. And like I mentioned, he handled the Francis thing quite well, and held his ground. 
But yes hearing about how Amare is god does not make me appreciate him more, I can see how he is for myself. If Yao sucks or has bad games, I wouldn't make excuses for him.... well, maybe 'cept put all the blame on Francis and Mobley


----------



## YaoEatDog

Deleted


----------



## crash2002

Edited.


----------



## YaoEatDog

Edited


----------



## Arclite

Alright guys, one more post goes off topic and the thread gets closed. Let's keep it open so people can have their say when they wake up in the morning.. 

Thanks.


----------



## crash2002

It is nothing about Sun's board.The truth is the truth.
I just want to ask"where is ur class?"?
Being a man, look at u, u r so "brave", ESP. with that faked ID.
No class.FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Alright guys, one more post goes off topic and the thread gets closed. Let's keep it open so people can have their say when they wake up in the morning..
> 
> Thanks.


OK,thx.and why not keep that faked ID's post!
why not edited my post (since quoted his 
dirty language?)
That's his true color.And SYS-OP, it is his true color
u ought to let others find out what is Bigamare made of!


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>crash2002</b>!
> Being a man, look at u, u r so "brave", ESP. with that faked ID.
> No class.FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY.


:laugh: :laugh: I like your style crash.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>crash2002</b>!
> 
> OK,thx.and why not keep that faked ID's post!
> why not edited my post (since quoted his
> dirty language?)
> That's his true color.And SYS-OP, it is his true color
> u ought to let others find out what is Bigamare made of!


Ahaha dirty language?

I was just emulating your chinamerican.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Ahaha dirty language?
> 
> I was just emulating your chinamerican.


Oh,my God,You admit that faked ID is your shadow.
what a great play!

we are glad to know that faked new ID is a big
update for Bigamare!You are impoving.Good job,Keep on.


I could not undertand :
when someone named Bigamare (or any faked new ID)being hammer again and again,
he still get out as if there is not a word named "SHAME".
PLS dodge into bigamare's shadow (any faked new ID),it is your fate .


R u just a kid, if so,let it be!
Grow up,kid.


----------



## Amareca

*poof*


----------



## Johnny Mac

Yao outplayed Amare tonight, that is obvious. Marion and Johnson were the difference, those two had great games and hit huge shots down the stretch. 

BigAmare I have a serious question for you, if Amare was traded or signed with another team, would you still be a Suns fan or what would happen?


----------



## Amareca

I am a Suns fan and Amare won't be traded unless the fans turn on him so the question is not necessary. 

Johnson was almost invisible in the first half. Amare carried that team and Marion and Johnson filled their roles finally.

Yao got his but Amare did a very good job on him limiting him to garbage points for most of the night. A big key to shutting down the Rockets after the first quarter.

Rockets shoot 13-25 from behind the arc and Amare has a bad shooting night but we still win and come back from 21 down? :laugh: 

On their floor?:laugh: 
Yao my hero.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I am a Suns fan and Amare won't be traded unless the fans turn on him so the question is not necessary.


So basically, if you cant answer the question you're telling me you'd have an identity crisis if Amare were to go to another team.


----------



## Amareca

No if Amare was in danger of being traded I wouldn't be such a huge Amare fan anymore.

Truth is he won't be traded anytime soon.

And I am a Suns fan for more than a decade. And didn't quit when my all-time favorite left. Sir Charles.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Yao's blocks weren't all on Amare and Amare had at least 2 on Yao as well.


Did you ever know how to spell "credit",!
9:15 Amare Stoudemire missed 6 ft Jumper. Blocked by Yao Ming. 2 
9:08Amare Stoudemire missed Layup. Blocked by Yao Ming.
3:29 Amare Stoudemire missed 8 ft Jumper. Blocked by Yao Ming.
10:48 Amare Stoudemire missed 7 ft Jumper. Blocked by Yao Ming. 
Yao block amare 4 times.

9:52 2-7 Cuttino Mobley missed Layup. Blocked by Amare Stoudemire. 
6:58 5-11 Jim Jackson missed Two Point Shot. Blocked by Amare 
1:55 81-86 Jim Jackson missed Two Point Shot. Blocked by Amare 
9:52 43-53 Kelvin Cato missed Dunk. Blocked by Amare Stoudemire. 

Could you tell me how could Amare block yao's shot at least two times?


Edited for personal attacks. Again.


----------



## crash2002

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> No if Amare was in danger of being traded I wouldn't be such a huge Amare fan anymore.
> 
> Truth is he won't be traded anytime soon.
> 
> And I am a Suns fan for more than a decade. And didn't quit when my all-time favorite left. Sir Charles.


U r a Sun's fan,what a surprise!Did you ever repect sun's other player?

(BTW. I love Sir Charles, and I love penny too.)


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you posting quotes from last year??!?!
> 
> Amare may have been better last year, but Yao is way better this year.


"way better?" are you serious? i think that's folly. i think the rockets are way better this year, but i think it's a combo of jimmy jackson's play, van gundy's leadership, and yao's improvement.

as for the two players, i think it's sad that they are going to be forever compared 'cuz they are not the same player. are they of equal talent? i think they're comparable. equal upside? i think that's comparable too. but they are such different players that comparing the two is nigh ridiculous.

everyone enjoy them both and have done with it. why must one be better than the other? the only thing that wins is the team. there's no "W" for individual battles or stat comparisons.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE

> Originally posted by <b>crash2002</b>!
> 
> Even amare's idol is being outplayed by yao two times.(whoelse did it,except dream?)
> why quote ur idol's idol's little brother 's word.


what does this even mean?

i mean, it's a funny read, but i'm sure it would be even funnier if it made any sense. at least, i'm assuming it's funny 'cuz in all his posts he keeps typing "ha ha" . . . am i wrong?


----------



## crash2002

"Stupid"= personal attack?


----------

